# Cleaning Stainless Steel



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

What is the best thing to clean stainless steel appliances ?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Rubbing alcohol worked for me. Put on rag and wipe down.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Rubbing alcohol has a poison in it. You can use any alcohol. I prefer Vodka because there&#8217;s no flavor. And if push comes to shove&#8230; there are other uses for it.


----------



## TAGoodwin (Mar 6, 2013)

WD-40 on a cloth works great for finger prints on stainless steel refrigerator.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I just turned my breakfast oatmeal into charcoal in my stainless pot again. The first time I tried soaking the pan in soap water for a couple of weeks. I tried boiling the water and then letting it set. I tried soaking it in vinegar and boiling the vinegar. I think I tried soaking it in ammonia too. Finally I took SOS pads to it and that worked but it took a lot of elbow grease.

This time I boiled it like the first time but then I emptied the water and set it on the step to freeze. I thought the water in the carbon would freeze and break the carbon loose. It worked surprisingly well.


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

We used some white vinegar in a spray bottle. Worked great!


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

There is a product called "Cameo Aluminium & Stainless Steel cleaner" which works really well and will polish up Stainless & Aluminum very nicely. I use it on my pots/pans and stainless appliances when needed. Otherwise I stick to simple dish soap & water, occasionally I'll use baking soda to scrub spots. Vinegar is great for wiping and getting rid of finger prints. 

Cameo-Stain-Steel-Clean-10oz Also available in retail outlets & grocery stores.


----------



## killi (Feb 6, 2017)

I use vinegar.


----------



## Dion McDonough (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi there, we use vinegar at our home for cleaning stainless steel.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Clean or polish? If you're trying to remove deposits from water like calcium, try anhydrous citric acid.


----------



## Dion McDonough (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you, We use vinegar for cleaning.


----------



## Designlover (May 15, 2018)

White vinegar and olive oil is great for cleaning stainless steel.


----------

